# Water/power line buried together



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I can't find the answer in a search.

Can I bury both in the same trench? I'm in Phoenix. 

Haven't called my county yet. Probably do that next week. Figured someone might know.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

The NEC doesn't prohibit it however, local/state and/or plumbing codes may prevail.

Here, water and electrical are usually 12" and 18-24" respectively so, the ditch is backfilled 6" after electrical then water is installed.

Best just to ask the AHJ.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

We always use the same ditch as mentioned above.... we have frost though, so our water is buried 4' minimum... Electric will be 18" - 24" deep.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Commonly done in MA. Just be sure to have electric on top of water with the required separation (12" here) and put in a warning tape 12" above the electric if using direct burial wire not in conduit. Ron


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If the power was direct burial, I'd want some separation. 

Personally, I'd never do direct burial of wire....I would only do conduit....but that is me.

One important point. Take into consideration that you might have to work on the water pipe at some future date. If you put them too close together...no working room. A little separation might make life a little easier.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> One important point. Take into consideration that you might have to work on the water pipe at some future date. If you put them too close together...no working room. A little separation might make life a little easier.


I've always thought this way, but in all honesty, usually an entire new trench gets dug regardless....


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> If the power was direct burial, I'd want some separation.
> 
> Personally, I'd never do direct burial of wire....I would only do conduit....but that is me.
> 
> One important point. Take into consideration that you might have to work on the water pipe at some future date. If you put them too close together...no working room. A little separation might make life a little easier.


I don't understand the use of conduit pipe buried underground. I had a power line from the rear electrical outlet on the house extended (and buried about 3 feet) for an above ground pool pump. After about five years we had a gas line run underground for a pool heater and the installers accidentally cut the electric line with their trench digger machine. They didn't say anything and by the time they left everything worked fine. After about a week the pump no longer worked even though my circuit tester showed no problems. I ended up digging up the electrical line and saw the conduit was all rusted out exposing the wires to water and soil. I opted to replace them and used PVC instead. The gas line installers had attempted a quick repair with lots of electrical tape. Gotta watch everyone working on the house these days.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave Sal said:


> I don't understand the use of conduit pipe buried underground. I had a power line from the rear electrical outlet on the house extended (and buried about 3 feet) for an above ground pool pump. After about five years we had a gas line run underground for a pool heater and the installers accidentally cut the electric line with their trench digger machine. They didn't say anything and by the time they left everything worked fine. After about a week the pump no longer worked even though my circuit tester showed no problems. I ended up digging up the electrical line and saw the conduit was all rusted out exposing the wires to water and soil. I opted to replace them and used PVC instead. The gas line installers had attempted a quick repair with lots of electrical tape. Gotta watch everyone working on the house these days.


pvc is a form of conduit


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> pvc is a form of conduit


And it's real easy to pull wire through it.

But if the pool contractor broke the wire...the contractor needs to fix it.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> And it's real easy to pull wire through it.
> 
> But if the pool contractor broke the wire...the contractor needs to fix it.


My brother in law and I fixed it in a couple hours so it wasn't a big deal. Actually, seeing the condition of the corroded pipe made me realize that it was bound to fail soon anyway, so I like to think that it was a blessing in disguise. :whistling2:


----------

